# freak like me



## Maggi200

Is the guy with the car cleaning ocd a member here?


----------



## Chris_R

Was just gonna ask the same thing after seeing the trailer for it on BBC Three just now.


----------



## Dodo Factory

I am not sure if Jay is on here, but he is a prominent member of the 207oc.com (207 owners club) forum and heavily into his detailing... a protege of VXRMarc if that isn't an unkind thing to say about either of them 

He's a nice guy and into the show scene in a big way. He has a stunning white Pug that is tastefully modified and heavily detailed. It probably features quite heavily.

It airs on 25th October (not this Monday, but Monday after) on BBC3. Unsure of the time.


----------



## The Sheriff

ha ha, we've all just seen the same clip!

My girlfriend was watching it and said, 'You've got loads more stuff than him!'

oops!


----------



## NL-J

'Something for the weekend' just showed some of it. Was kinda surprised he kept his detailing stuff in a small shed in the back yard?


----------



## Rundie

I'm suprised they didn't tear him to pieces, I had comments and micky taking saying he was like me :lol:


----------



## Ross

The Sheriff said:


> ha ha, we've all just seen the same clip!
> 
> My girlfriend was watching it and said, 'You've got loads more stuff than him!'
> 
> oops!


I was thinking the same about myself:lol:If he has 2k worth of stuff I hate to think what I have


----------



## ant_s

lol saw this earlier on Something for the weekend and was going to make a thread about it on here, i know there is a lad with a 207 with the red RC lion on the side but i don't think its him.

Wouldn't be keeping all my stuff in a little plastic shed though, did look a nice 207 though.


----------



## Alfa GTV

I love his matching t-shirt/car combo :tumbleweed::lol:


----------



## Kap01

I had the same comments from the wife a long the lines of '£100 for wax!' If only she knew... ;-p


----------



## steview

Kap01 said:


> I had the same comments from the wife a long the lines of '£100 for wax!' If only she knew... ;-p


that made me chuckle so true !!!


----------



## H17YD_L

£2k worth of stuff in that shed lol, wont be there after its shown on BBC3 lol. he cant be that much into his detailing, otherwise he would have his £2k worth of stuff in the warmth of the house, no pressure washer and has a normal hose snow foam, which not being funny does not snow foam, uses a sponge (it is soft though lol) Pug looks nice but why not use a pro detailer off here to show people how its done...


----------



## Kap01

H17YD_L said:


> £2k worth of stuff in that shed lol, wont be there after its shown on BBC3 lol. he cant be that much into his detailing, otherwise he would have his £2k worth of stuff in the warmth of the house, no pressure washer and has a normal hose snow foam, which not being funny does not snow foam, uses a sponge (it is soft though lol) Pug looks nice but why not use a pro detailer off here to show people how its done...


Good chance that shed has been emptied by now... from the local Chavs


----------



## Tiggs

Just had a comment at work saying 'I thought of you, when I saw the advert' :lol:

Thought I would see if a thread had been started on here....:thumb:

Agree on the comment about the shed being emptied, needs to get a bigger padlock!!!!






.


----------



## The Sheriff

Call me a big softy, but I felt a bit sorry for him with that little lock up. But it's better than being pilled up in the house.


----------



## H17YD_L

Will deffinately be a good watch tonight, wonder how much they paid him lol


----------



## The Cueball

H17YD_L said:


> £2k worth of stuff in that shed lol, wont be there after its shown on BBC3 lol. he cant be that much into his detailing, otherwise he would have his £2k worth of stuff in the warmth of the house, no pressure washer and has a normal hose snow foam, which not being funny does not snow foam, uses a sponge (it is soft though lol) Pug looks nice but why not use a pro detailer off here to show people how its done...


^^ That is without doubt the biggest load of s I have ever read on here....

I'm glad you don't represent this website or the people on it...


----------



## Frothey

^^ Totally agree :thumb:

besides, already got it's own thread


----------



## VIPER

I was going to write something on this thread, but thankfully for me Cueball's done it for me, so I'll just thank his post instead (shame the software only allows me do it once though).


----------



## H17YD_L

The Cueball said:


> ^^ That is without doubt the biggest load of s I have ever read on here....
> 
> I'm glad you don't represent this website or the people on it...


Sorry if I've offended anyone I didn't realise I had.

Just my view. I thought if I had £2k worth of stuff I wouldn't keep it in that shed (£2k is a lot of money and I wouldn't wont some low life taking it). The snowfoam from a normal tap doesn't create a foam more just like soapy water that runs off, maybe I'm wrong? And the sponge... I've only learnt my basic knowledge off this site and not many people use sponges most see it as a big no no.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

I'd like to add to the above.
This was filmed about a year ago and I would say Jay was in the earlier stages of detailing compared to where he is now, worked on an Audi R8 at the weekend so you catch my drift.
He's a very close friend of mine and would class him as the kinda guy in life who would help anyone if the situation arises , he's very passionate about what he does and what he's learnt and is one of detailing worlds quieter members , perusing taking it in rather than getting embroiled so to speak. I honestly don't think you can meet a nicer guy and since introducing him to the dodo crew he's pretty much been hand in hand with their products and possibly asked dom and pj over a million questions at shows and events which I think shows his character in that he massively wants to learn and understand products rather than just slap them on, we've spent a fair bit of time together and it's been fun.
I say good for Jay, obviously anyone who has been approached for a programme like this will be asked to overdramatise themselves to beef the viewing up and I'm sure all the subjects tonight will have maybe done that a little. Jay your a star a good mate and keep on detailing mate.

Jay, his mustang and the pug. And dint be fooled by the shed ;-)



















and Jade on his pug


----------



## ant_s

i can imagin that pic being taken, "yeah looks a good pic, cars looking good and nice lady on the roof but please please don't scratch it lol"


----------



## Maggi200

Where did they get the figure:

"we only found ONE other person who washes their car as often..."

And how many members are on here?


----------



## outcastjack

cant remember the number of people they said they asked but i expect it was only one or two hundred.


I quite liked the program i expected him and detailers in general to be ripped into but as they mostly just had jay talking on the issue i think it came across well.

I quite liked the way and explanation and demonstration of a clay bar was slipped in!


----------



## Maggi200

And they were probably all inner city folk judging by the people they were stopping and asking in the street so i suspect hardly any even had cars now i think about it


----------



## Ross

I ruddy missed it but I have it set to record later on:thumb:


----------



## outcastjack

just iPlayer it!

the detailing bit is from about 5 mins in to about 10 mins from memory


----------



## wookey

H17YD_L said:


> I've only learnt my basic knowledge off this site and not many people use sponges most see it as a big no no.


Really? Looked like a Zymol sponge to me 

I say fair play to the lad, he obviously takes great pride in his car and is obviously knowledgeable.

It makes me laugh, that people on here have knocked Jay. Normally people post about people using brushes to wash their cars, or 'did you see the swirls on that car on tv?' etc. Then when you get someone making a real effort to look after their car they still get knocked :wall:


----------



## outcastjack

It did look like a zymol sponge tbh.

what is with them though why are they ok when other sponges are not?

I have noticed quite a few of the pro's use them including Paul Dalton so I guess they must be good!


----------



## Maggi200

I use nothing but a zymol sponge here myself. What I did see, he seemed to really know his stuff, and the priase from above (namely marc) would suggest he does too. I can't see why anyone has negative comments towards him. He came across like a really nice bloke, like he took it seriously but also enjoyed it. Which is great


----------



## Ross

A sheepskin wash mitt used incorrectly will inflict swirls too so a sponge is no different.
I use a Z sponge most of the time now and it works great.


----------



## Kap01

Did you see the girl with the dummy?? lol....


----------



## Ross

Kap01 said:


> Did you see the girl with the dummy?? lol....


Was Wayne Rooney with her?


----------



## X18JAY

well, I can assure you that it is a Zymol sponge 

thanks for the kind words Marc


----------



## -tom-

H17YD_L said:


> Sorry if I've offended anyone I didn't realise I had.
> 
> Just my view. I thought if I had £2k worth of stuff I wouldn't keep it in that shed (£2k is a lot of money and I wouldn't wont some low life taking it). The snowfoam from a normal tap doesn't create a foam more just like soapy water that runs off, maybe I'm wrong? And the sponge... I've only learnt my basic knowledge off this site and not many people use sponges most see it as a big no no.


You have a lot to learn then that sponge isn't your normal 1 quid job try 7 or 8 pound more. A lot off members use them and highly rate them.

On the plus side good show for the lad and big heads up 2 the dodo boys bit off free pr  my gf lost the plot when she saw the dodo pot on tv an he saidhow much :wall: vx Marc he seems a top lad and if he has learnt from u which has to be a posative note. Come on fella show your face pat on the back for you


----------



## wookey

X18JAY said:


> well, I can assure you that it is a Zymol sponge
> 
> thanks for the kind words Marc


Nice one Jay, I thought it was! :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200

haha the same happened in this house, i told sades the supernatural pot was only a gimick and was relatively cheap. Then she heard how much I spent on it. Twice


----------



## -tom-

maggi112 said:


> haha the same happened in this house, i told sades the supernatural pot was only a gimick and was relatively cheap. Then she heard how much I spent on it. Twice


I think a Lot off the dw folk r hiding know
If there better half have heard that convo  :lol: nice one though Jay top marks from me


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Well done Jay , i actually thought you visually and vocally worked very well on tv, you didnt look at all wooden like the inbetweeners and in my opinion were simply yourself , roll on the next show in belgium :thumb:


----------



## X18JAY

haha, they wanted me to say how much I spent on the car and I refused as I would well and truely get shouted at by members of my family pmsl!

Sorry to get you guys in to trouble, but just tell them that the tub is refilable and in the long term it is much better and cheaper 

I paid £9 for the Zymol sponge back at USC in August last year, that was filmed in Nov last year and yes it has been replaced since lol..


----------



## X18JAY

you need to come Belgium one time if you get some free time Marc, you would love it!


----------



## steview

X18JAY said:


> haha, they wanted me to say how much I spent on the car and I refused as I would well and truely get shouted at by members of my family pmsl!
> 
> Sorry to get you guys in to trouble, but just tell them that the tub is refilable and in the long term it is much better and cheaper
> 
> I paid £9 for the Zymol sponge back at USC in August last year, that was filmed in Nov last year and yes it has been replaced since lol..


great work there on ur car and after reading this thread i might be investing in a zymol sponge :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

X18JAY said:


> you need to come Belgium one time if you get some free time Marc, you would love it!


Jay ive missed so many shows this year due to Heavenly but plan to slip them in next season , im working at MPH though so hopefully see you in there.


----------



## IanG

Just watched the programme and enjoyed your segment Jay:thumb:


----------



## silverback

first time using bbc i player.that bird sucking the dummy was hot as ****,er nice car wash segment too lol.


----------



## X18JAY

haha, complete weirdo's on that programme right there lol


----------



## Pezza4u

I V+ it and watched it last night, really enjoyed your slot although a little short...maybe they should dedicate a show to detailing! :speechles

The missus was watching it as well, made a few sarcastic comments about me!! :lol:


----------



## m0bov

I think Jay should start thinking about doing a YouTube Channel with DoDo, might be interesting as he's on a role. Really liked the feature, car looked great with the red wheels and matching delcal really fresh. Would be good to see some interviewes and short training/trouble shooting features. Oh, what have I started...!


----------



## VIPER

I thought you came across extremely well mate and it was a good watch :thumb:

If I've not said so already, welcome to the site (and it was me who gave you the custom title btw. if you'd rather have just the regular one back, let me know, it's no bother).


----------



## cfherd

I first heard about the programme being on from one of my colleagues at work so just had to tune it to see what it was all about.

Honestly, I was initially cringing as I know what these features have been like in the past but fairly play to you Jay, nice products, nice Pug, nice feature. :thumb:

Unfortunately my wife did ask the, "how much have you spent then?" question. :wall:


----------



## X18JAY

haha no worries Viper - thanks for that lol!!


----------



## Maggi200

haha class, loving that title.


----------



## big ben

^^ yeah when i saw it early had a little chuckle, had to be done :thumb:


----------



## Ross

TBH I don't see what the fuss is about wanting to keep you own car in really good condition.Most seem to think your mad but my car is the most expensive thing I own so I want to make sure its in good condition.


----------



## Razzzle

Yup.

Your car is most likely the 2nd most expensive purchase you'll ever make, so why let it become covered in crap and potentially go rusty.

Daz.


----------



## Brazo

Keep scanning the episode on iplayer but cannot find the segment, can someone tell me what time it cuts in?


----------



## Razzzle

about 5mins in.

Daz.


----------



## Spoony

Just seen it,, very good segment. I'd have liked to have seen more of the car though. Came across real well on TV too I'd be hopeless!


----------



## Ross

That girl with the dummy was very cute:argie:I know something else she could suck all day:lol:


----------



## DavidClark

I would of liked your part of the program to be a little bit longer. 
Some other crap got quite a bit of coverage. Or maybe it just feels that way as i was interested haha


----------



## killash

Brazo said:


> Keep scanning the episode on iplayer but cannot find the segment, can someone tell me what time it cuts in?







cuts in 05:35 on that clip  good stuff!


----------



## Jai

Nice one Jay. Love the Pug!!!


----------

